# Rocker on Ice?



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone ever ridden a rocker/reverse camber board in really icy conditions? I wanna try rocker but I shred the Ice Coast, is it a bad idea for me to get into rocker?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger. It somewhat depends on which style of rocker or reverse camber you're using and if you keep your edges sharp or not.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

I like my edges pretty dull, and I'm looking into the postermania 1985, which is rocker between the bindings. I just wanna know if its any worse than having dull edges on a cambered board, which I can handle fine.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

reverse camber boards have sharper turns and hold ice just the same as cambered boards except when you aren't carving. Cambered boards hold well when you're not on an edge but reverse camber boards are a bit slippery because there aren't sharp contact points, if you understand what I mean. So skating to the lift is a bit tricky. It depends on the flex of the board too since noodles bend so easily, they are not as stable.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

yea i think i understand what your saying. so carving with reverse camber is a bit more tricky and not as solid? and what do you mean skating to the lifts?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if you want rocker and ice grip, I've heard very good things about Recamber and vario grip from Neversummer. Not as bitey as magne but will hold just as well.


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

eastCOASTkills said:


> yea i think i understand what your saying. so carving with reverse camber is a bit more tricky and not as solid? and what do you mean skating to the lifts?


Oh, I meant to say that reverse camber is good for carving and sometimes better because you can do more sharp turns. It really depends on how sharp you keep your edges, and the flex of the board. And Nivek is right about the NS boards, I heard they are fantastic for icey conditions. I'm looking to get the SL-R also. Hope everyone helped you out!


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I would look at a NS with vario grip and r/c or a Lib/GNU with BTX or the Never Summer copy of the C2 BTX!!!


----------

